# Nutsedge



## purplewg (Nov 4, 2009)

I checked with my Ag guy and he told me to use Outrider on my Jiggs field for nutsedge. That is pretty expensive stuff. I did some Google research and they say Panoramic 2SL does a great job on nutsedge. It is about half the cost. Anyone used the Panoramic? Results? Thanks


----------



## LaneFarms (Apr 10, 2010)

Panoramic will severely damage Bermuda grass. It will come back but you will lose a cutting. First time I used it I thought it had killed the whole field. I used 6oz. I didn't use it for nutsedge. I used it for crabgrass.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Panaromic is very tough on Bermuda, but it's a good herbicide.....I didn't know it was listed for nutsedge however. When I used it I don't think it was 2sl but it may have been, but it hammered the BG, you will lose a cutting, but with the rain train that's coming, that may be a good thing if you can find a window to spray in.....


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

If I remember correctly Basagran and a crop oil will work. Also, Vol, tipped me onto 2,4d on nutsedge. Very high rate will knock it back even though the label doesnt say anything about nutsedge.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Interesting, I wish I could spray 2-4d, I have to get it out too early.....lots of maters and melons all around me. I suppose I could at 20gpa and coarse nozzles but I'd rather not take a chance.....


----------



## TJ Hendren (May 12, 2017)

If you can find it, MSMA will take care of it in short order. Last I checked it was still available to some.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

You cant get MSMA? Isnt that the product in Ally and Cimmeron? I still buy it.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

PaMike said:


> You cant get MSMA? Isnt that the product in Ally and Cimmeron? I still buy it.


Ya, we can still buy it, just not listed for hayfields......can use on golf courses and turf fields however. Ironic, that's where the demise of the product started for us.....waterways and golf courses. It's a good 'un.....just burn the jug 
1qt pa


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

somedevildawg said:


> Interesting, I wish I could spray 2-4d, I have to get it out too early.....lots of maters and melons all around me. I suppose I could at 20gpa and coarse nozzles but I'd rather not take a chance.....


You have them this late in the year? I probably thought the season there was over.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Nope, purty much gone now....plenty of cotton and peanuts tho


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

PaMike said:


> If I remember correctly Basagran and a crop oil will work. Also, Vol, tipped me onto 2,4d on nutsedge. Very high rate will knock it back even though the label doesnt say anything about nutsedge.


 Best thing I have found for yellow nutsedge is 1 quart of Basagran with 1 quart of crop oil per acre. Got a 95% percent or better kill on a thick stand nutsedge last year......just a few scattered plants came back this year. Not exactly labeled for use in hay but it won't hurt grasses or legumes. I have never had any luck with 2,4d on nutsedge other than temporarily stunting it.

Hayden


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

FarmerCline said:


> I have never had any luck with 2,4d on nutsedge other than temporarily stunting it.
> 
> Hayden


Multiple applications is the key.....not just one application.

Regards, Mike


----------

